# Hedgie Instagrams



## Keith

I've noticed that there is a large amount of instagrams devoted to their hedgehog and I was wondering how many of the people on here have one? I've been for the first time, loving instagram after seeing how many hedgehogs were on it, so I guess this can be a thread to show off our hedgie photos and videos on instagram and talk to eachother about them. Mine is: http://instagram.com/vekksthehedgehog


----------



## sklock65

We are on there! @hedgiehenry &#128516;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haley

Ours has her own blog, but no Instagram.

Yet 

http://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/


----------



## Keith

I love the hedgehog Henry instagram! it was actually I think the first hedgie instagram I followed, after seeing the pinecone video with him(which I loved). And she's a cute hedgie, I've thought of doing a blog for mine actually


----------



## sweetergrrrl

I'm on instagram @sweetergrrrl . But my herd isn't too fond of cameras, even if it doesn't look like a camera! lol


----------



## Keith

My problem with Vekks is he is just too fast and just never stops moving, so I just kinda have to take pictures when he just woke up so he isnt just a blur in everything


----------



## sklock65

Keith said:


> I love the hedgehog Henry instagram! it was actually I think the first hedgie instagram I followed, after seeing the pinecone video with him(which I loved).


Hehe thanks! I've had so many funny moments with Henry...I just have to share them! Even that day with the pinecones...I just wanted a cute picture but he ended up attacking them! Haha

As for blurry pictures, don't let Henry's Instagram fool you. For every super cute picture I take I have also taken 20 blurry/unusable ones! I like the set up the scene before he's out and them just place him there and snap away. I go back through the photos later. Things like new foods he tries or new places we go where he is curious and cautious seem to make for the best shots. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raurora

Mine has his own hashtag #idgiethehedgie that all his pics are linked too.


----------



## Dtmcewen

Charlotte has an instagram too! follow her @charlottethehedgie!!!

 Im following everyone that has posted so far!


----------



## MarleeG

Hedgiehenry is literally my FAVORITE instagram page ever. He is so cute!


----------



## sklock65

MarleeG said:


> Hedgiehenry is literally my FAVORITE instagram page ever. He is so cute!


Hehe thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Axel1012

Axel also has an instagram. 
http://instagram.com/axel_the_hedgie


----------



## raurora

Is it worth it to maintain 2 separate accounts? Mine and Idgies? I just like using my #


----------



## Axel1012

raurora said:


> Is it worth it to maintain 2 separate accounts? Mine and Idgies? I just like using my #


I was never interested in Instagram before I got Axel. I dont see why you cant use your personal for the hedgie's too.


----------



## Dtmcewen

raurora said:


> Is it worth it to maintain 2 separate accounts? Mine and Idgies? I just like using my #


I just made a separate one for Charlotte because instead of seeing mixed photos of friends and hedgies, i just made another account just for showing pictures of my hedgie and following others that post pictures of hedgies.


----------



## raurora

Ok guys, I post pics of him pretty much daily. As long as you promise to not be a serial killer and stalk me and my tiny life... 

IG: auroratattooed


----------



## melanieroseyu

We have one too!!  

@sugarboogerxo


----------



## JulieAnne

It's actually my "personal" account but it's mostly hedgehogs lol. Or dogs... Much like raurora I can't manage two accounts lol. I do have a tumblr for them as well http://primandivy.tumblr.com/

@JulieAnne1991


----------



## tajoo

i just created one! it's @dumplingthehog


----------



## chrism

@sirpricklepants


----------



## Draenog

I have one too, although I'm more active on tumblr. It's the same name, hedgehogsofasgard. Going to follow you guys


----------



## Chloethehedgie7

I had one. It got way to out of hand, so many people asking questions! I had over 1,500 followers... :/ There was a lot of questions. I saw @hedgiehenry's page, It was so cute! Love the adorable pictures. Be sure to also follow @top_quality_hedgehogs They're pics are SO cute, she said some people unfollowed because it was very tempting to buy a hedgehog from them! LOL, very cute stuff.


----------



## stoneformation

Well, I just got my hedgie 3 days ago, but I'm sure I'll be posting lots of pix of her!! @stoneformation. Can't handle too many social media accounts, so there'll be a smattering of foodie pix as well.


----------



## OMGitsJenn

@eileenandrigby


----------



## pip

Follow my hedgehog, Pip, who is new to Instagram! 
@hedgiepip


----------



## thorandjane

Hello! I just got my first hedgie this morning (yay!)--mine is Thor and my boyfriend's is Jane. We don't have an account (or two) for our hedgies but I've been following @darcytheflyinghedgehog and @biddythehedgehog. @_howiethehedgehog is also very cute and he just followed me! Yay!


----------



## The_Senator

I will be going back through this thread for people to follow! I just set up the Senator's, and will be posting some pics tonight. @senatorharriet


----------



## hlsiefken

We have one but it's dedicated to all of our critters. When we started we just had reptiles so its @herpaliciousreptiles. I have been thinking of changing it to herpaliciousexotics since we have the reptiles, arachnids, rats, and hedgie coming soon!


----------



## hlsiefken

Also, I follow lots of hedgies now, but @turbo_thehedgehog is by far my fave! They are in Japan and she is always creating these little scenes with him, makes all kinds of things out of Legos as props and has all these miniatures! He's precious as well!


----------



## BrunoKelsey&Ben

sklock65 said:


> We are on there! @hedgiehenry &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Henry's chia pet pic is hilarious!! Also the yawn video, perfect timing!
Bruno has a few videos on You tube, search for 'Bruno's Tubing Montage'
Guaranteed to make you smile.
sklock65 - Does his exercise wheel get messy quickly? Easy to clean? We've considered getting one for Bruno but undecided...
Thanks!


----------



## sklock65

BrunoKelsey&Ben said:


> sklock65 - Does his exercise wheel get messy quickly? Easy to clean? We've considered getting one for Bruno but undecided...
> Thanks!


Hi there! If you are asking about Henry's wheel...yes it needs cleaning daily! But super important for hogs to have one in their cage for exercise and to keep them from getting bored. If you meant his exercise ball...I don't usually talk much about it around the forums because it seems a bit controversial to some. There are arguments (and horror stories) about the ball being unsafe and toes/feet getting caught in the slits while they are running around. We only ever put him in for a few minutes at most and stay right there watching to make sure he is safe. They will use the bathroom in it just like with their wheel...so it can get stinky pretty quick and ALWAYS requires a quick cleaning after use. We only let him in there maybe once a week. He just really seems to enjoy running around the apartment freely in it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Mine is @storybook_hedgehogs


----------



## jersmith

mine @jpsmith


----------



## livvilovesdonnie

I have one @donnie_banjo_the_hedgie


----------



## CashmereSkeleton

I just followed a bunch of you guys. I know this is an old post but I was looking for new people to follow.

Mine is @cashmereskeleton, although there's only about 3 or 4 hedgie pics as I haven't brought Erin home yet  

2 weeks today!


----------



## Alex in Tampa

<----Same username on Instagram. Usually when I post anything of Taco I put #hedgehog on it too.


----------



## ashleyyy

elliethehedgehog! Just made my acct  you've all inspired me!


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis

http://instagram.com/officialgustagram/

@officialgustagram


----------



## PrincePip

Henry!!! I love him sooo much! He actually inspired me to get my Pip! 

We are Pipspage1st...it's mostly Pip but also stuff about my MS and going vegan!


----------



## happyhedgierents

*Butters Instagram*

Hey everyone....since alot of my friends loved my hedgie..i figured Id make one for Butters. You can follow him at butter_baby0530!!! I would love to see everyone else's hedgies too!


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper

I just made an acc for my girl, follow her @julietthehedgie


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper

Its @juliet_the_hedgie


----------



## Aprinceton

my instagram is for my hedgie and my two dogs  @aprinceton


----------



## sc2001

My hedgies insta is linked at the bottom of the post. I love following other hedgie instagrams


----------



## Abbieshedgie

@tocreate_is_todestroy


----------



## Scribble Mom

We're on instagram too!! We follow all hedgie friends  We're at Scribble_the_hedgehog


----------



## fishhead

Slightly late to the party, but we finally set up an Instagram account and followed you guys.

@princesspenelopepricklepants 
or
http://instagram.com/princesspenelopepricklepants


----------



## Sir Quilson

*I do!*

I have an Instagram for my hedgie too lol. It's mruyle_quilson.the.hedgehog incase you were wondering haha. We friend all other pet instas


----------



## MaryJ83

My girls are on instragram @happy_hedgehog_life. Love hedgiehenry instagram page as well. I've always worried how many people on here are on instragram. Nice idea bringing up the topic.


----------



## Tanngu87

Im glad that i'm already following some of you guys already. 

Pepper has one as well!! @pepper_the_hedgehog_official

http://instagram.com/pepper_the_hedgehog_official


----------



## Aprinceton

Aprinceton said:


> my instagram is for my hedgie and my two dogs  @aprinceton


actually I ended up making my hedgie her own 
@pippythehedgie


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies

My Daisy has a blog!
http://daisyshedgeblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Phoebster13

I just made an instagram for Saf 
@littlemisssafira


----------

